# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  ATATÖRK'ten din istirmacılarına cevaplar

## bozok

*ATATüRK'ten din istirmacılarına cevaplar* 



"Bütün zorba hükümdarlar hep dini alet edindiler; Hakiki ulema, dini bütün alimler hiçbir vakit bu zorba hükümdarlara boyun eğmediler. Fakat gerçekte alım olmamakla beraber, sırf o kılıkta bulundukları için alım sanılan, çıkarına düşkün haris ve imansız bir takım hocalar da vardır. Hükümdarlar iste bunları ele aldılar ve iste bunlar dine uygundur diye fetva verdiler. Gerektikçe yanlış hadisler uydurmaktan çekinmediler. Gerçek ve imanlı ulema her vakit her devirde bunların kinine hedef oldu."



"İntisap etmekle bahtiyar olduğumuz İslam dinini, aşırlardan beri alışılmış olduğu üzere bir siyaset vasıtası mevkiinden kurtarmak ve yükseltmek elzem olduğu hakikatini müşehade ediyoruz. Mukaddes ve lahuti olan inançlarımızı ve vicdanlarımızı çapraşık ve değişken olan ve her türlü menfaat ve ihtirasların tecellisine sahne olan siyasetten ve siyasetle ilgili bütün hususlardan bir an evvel ve kesin olarak kurtarmak, milletin, dünya ve ahiret saadetinin emrettiği bir zarurettir."



"Bizi yanlış yola sevk eden habisler, biliniz ki, çok kere din perdesine bürünmüşlerdir. Saf ve nezih halkımızı hep şeriat sözleriyle aldatagelmişlerdir. Tarihimizi okuyunuz, dinleyiniz, görürsünüz ki, hep din kisvesi altındaki küfür ve alçaklıktan gelmiştir. Onlar her hayırlı hareketi dinle karşılarlar, halbuki hamdolsun hepimiz dindarız, artık bizim dinin icaplarını, dinin yasaklarını öğrenmek için şundan bundan derse ve akıl hocalığına ihtiyacımız yoktur. Milletimizin içinde hakiki, ciddi alimler vardır. Milletimiz bu gibi alimleriyle iftihar eder. Bu gibi alimlere gidin, bu efendi bize böyle diyor, siz ne diyorsunuz deyin. Fakat umumiyetle buna da ihtiyaç yoktur. Bilhassa bizim dinimiz için herkesin elinde bir ölçü vardır. Bu ölçü ile hangi şeyin dine uygun olup olmadığını kolayca takdir edebilirsiniz. Eğer bizim dinimiz akla mantığa uygun bir din olmasaydı mükemmel olamazdı, dinlerin sonuncusu olmazdı.

"Milletimiz daha da dindar olmalıdır diyorum.Ama bütün sadelik ve güzelliği ile.Dinime,bizzat gerçeğe nasıl inanıyorsam buna da öyle inanıyorum. şuura aykırı ilerlemeye engel hiçbir şey ihtiva etmiyor. 

şu anda batıl itikatlardan oluşan ikinci bir din mevcuttur.Fakat bu cihetler(yönler) sırası gelince aydınlatılacaktır."

"Bizim dinimiz, milletimize hakir, miskin ve zelil olmayı tavsiye etmez. Tam tersine Allah da, Peygamber de insanların ve milletlerin izzet ve şerefini korumalarını emrediyor."

"Bir memleketin, bir memleket halkının düşmandan zarar görmesi acıdır. Fakat kendi ırkından büyük tanıdığı insanlardan vefasızlık, felaket görmesi daha acıdır."

"Büyük dinimiz çalışmayanın insanlıkla ilgisi olmadığını söyler. Bazı kimseler modern olmayı kafir olmak sayıyorlar. Asıl kafirlik onların bu inanışıdır."

"Efendiler ve ey millet iyi biliniz ki Türkiye Cumhuriyeti şeyhler, dervişler, müridler, meczuplar memleketi olamaz."


Masum halka beş vakit namazdan başka, geceleri de fazla namaz kılmayı vaiz ve nasihat etmek belki de ömründe hiç namaz kılmamış olan bir politikacı tarafından olursa bu hareketin hedefi anlaşılmaz olur mü? (sizce tayyipten mi fetodan mı bahsediyor ne dersiniz?)

"İlk olarak KURAN'ın dilimize çevrilmesini emrettim. Bu da ilk defa olarak Türkçe ye çevriliyor."

"Bir takım şeyhlerin, dedelerin, seyyitlerin, çelebilerin, babaların, emirlerin arkasından sürüklenen ve falcılara, büyücülere, üfürükçülere, muskacılara talih ve hayatlarını emanet eden insanlardan mürekkep bir kütleye, medeni bir millet nazariyle bakılabilir mi?"

"Türkiye Cumhuriyeti şeyhler, dervişler, müritler, meczuplar memleketi olamaz. En doğru, en hakiki tarikat, medeniyet tarikatıdır."

"Tekkeler de behemahal kapatılmalıdır. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti her şubede irşatlarda bulunacak kudreti haizdir. Hiçbirimiz tekkelerin irşadına muhtaç değiliz. Biz medeniyet, ilim ve fenden kuvvet alıyoruz. Başka bir şey tanımıyoruz."



"Her fert istediğini düşünmek, istediğine inanmak, kendine mahsus siyasi bir fikre malik olmak, seçtiği bir dinin icaplarını yapmak veya yapmamak hak ve hürriyetine maliktir. Kimsenin fikrine ve vicdanına hakim olunamaz. Vicdan hürriyeti, mutlak ve taarruz edilemez, ferdin tabii haklarının en mühimlerinden tanınmalıdır."

"Türkiye Cumhuriyetinde herkes Allaha istediği gibi ibadet eder. Türk Cumhuriyetinin resmi dini yoktur. Türkiye'de bir kimsenin fikirlerini, zorla başkalarına kabul ettirmeye kalkışacak kimse yoktur ve buna müsaade edilemez."

"Efendiler, camiler birbirimizin yüzüne bakmaksızın yatıp kalkmak için yapılmamıştır. Camiler itaat ve ibadet ile beraber din ve dünya için neler yapmak lazım geldiğini düşünmek yanı meşveret için yapılmıştır. Millet işlerinde her ferdin zihni başlıbaşına faaliyette bulunmak elzemdir."


"Medeni olmayan insanlar, medeni olanların ayakları altında kalmaya mahkumdurlar."

"Sarık ve cüppeyle artık dünyada muvaffak olmanın imkanı yoktur. Yaptığımız muazzam inkılaplarla medeni bir millet olduğumuzu cihana ispat ettik.

"Biz cahil dediğimiz zaman mektepte okumamış olanları kastetmiyoruz. Kastettiğimiz ilim, hakikati bilmektir. Yoksa okumuş olanlardan en büyük cahiller çıktığı gibi, hiç okumak bilmeyenlerden de hakikati gören gerçek alimler çıkabilir."

"Hakikati konuşmaktan korkmayınız."

Mustafa Kemal ATATüRK
__________________

----------


## naciz

teşekür ederim.

----------


## naciz

Emeğine saglık teşekürler.

----------

